# Battery Help



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dry cell batteries are not suitable for more than a handful of watts. DC-DC converter for 6v to 120v maybe available or if not, can be custom ordered, but idle loss is going to be a few watts with no load, so I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Tate Z (May 18, 2011)

so what type of battery should I use, preferably small and inexpensive


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

20 6 volt batteries in series will give you 120 VDC.
Is this an incadescent lamp?

Take two or more sets of 120 VDC battery strings to increase run time or buy a bigger (higher amp hour rating, 6 VDC battery.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Tate Z said:


> so what type of battery should I use, preferably small and inexpensive


You didn't provide enough information. Why are you trying to run a 120v lamp? Can you not find a 6v version? What kind of wattage are we talking about?

Cheapest way is to get a deep cycle battery and a consumer grade 12v to 120v AC inverter of appropriate size for your load. Note that battery needs to be of appropriate size for load wattage as well as duration. 

If for some reason you need DC power, you could find 12v DC to 120v DC converter, but they're not mass production item and you will pay a lot for it compared to a consumer inverter mentioned above.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

